# Anyone wanna guess what went on here????



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

This is from another group and had me LMFAO!!!!


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

I see a painted cardboard wall. Tell me that's not mold remediation!


----------



## AceVentura (Sep 6, 2015)

I have seen this,

This is construction learned after the collapse of the Soviet Union - Pre Russian Federation.

For comparison purposes they actually did a quite nice job, they probably spent more money on the cardboard then it would have cost to purchase drywall though.

They must have learned construction techniques as Russia began rebounding from their default, this person clearly has become wasteful as a true 3rd world country contractor would have used scraps of drywall of different thicknesses followed by scraps of carboard or any other similary colored material.

Its great to see that there are contractors out there who will overspend to perform a job that at best could not even be considered half assed, 

IF they had done it as the way they wanted cost effectively you would see the following words on the walls "karkov, Corona, Budweiser, Etc"

But I bet the person who did perform the job will at some point be offered a job to manage and train subcontractors. 

:thumbup1:


----------



## bigdaddy (Mar 3, 2013)

Probably the old homeowner.
I see it allot.


----------



## JoeInPI (Dec 18, 2014)

"Of course I know it's cardboard Cletus! Just take the pictures, dammit!"

LOL!


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

bigdaddy said:


> Probably the old homeowner.
> I see it allot.



Nope!!! Mold was remediated before the cardboard went up and per the person i got the pics from is was a VERY poor remediation to boot!:biggrin:


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Good to know the vetting process is weeding out all the hacks.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> Good to know the vetting process is weeding out all the hacks.


Hack? That work was clearly done by a Master Cardwaller!


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

PropPresPro said:


> Hack? That work was clearly done by a Master Cardwaller!


Ha Ha! yes it was fine work. Did you see the attention they paid to the seams?


----------



## ALLDUCKEDUP (Dec 30, 2015)

I've seen whole rooms drywalled with cardboard. they even use tape an mud.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

A hobo mcmansion.


----------

